# 3D-Printed Houses



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 18, 2021)

I shall presume that the majority of the users of this forum are familiar with the practice of 3-D printing, which has been a revolutionary technology since its inception. Recently, I became aware of what may be, quite possibly, the ultimate application of this construction process.

I have said on numerous occasions that I hope to have my own house, sooner, rather than later, but it is an unfortunate fact of life that houses are extremely expensive, and, thus, difficult for many people to afford. However, it seems that other people have formed that conclusion, as well, and decided to do find a way to make houses affordable to a greater range of people.

Recently, houses constructed from 3D-printed materials have been mentioned in the news and are increasing in popularity, and that is no surprise, since such a construction method has numerous advantages over the traditional method of constructing houses. First, and, most significantly, 3D-printed houses reduce the cost of construction by as much as 50%, and that savings is obviously passed to the customer. Second, the process is far more energy-efficient and environmentally friendly than is the normal method for building a house. Third, the process can be completed in a much shorter duration than can the normal method for constructing a house, which is another appealing factor.

When I heard about this method for constructing houses, I was very intrigued, so I, naturally, have been conducting research into this subject. I am being certain to keep my enthusiasm under control, but this new science may be the ray of light, the glimmer of hope that I have been seeking in my quest to find my own house. Here are  of two businesses that offer this service, and I plan to contact both of them in the near future. As I have said, before, there is an empty lot for sale down the street from my house, so that would be an ideal place for such a house. Obviously, 3D-printed houses are made to order, not mass-produced, so I can have a house built to my exact specifications, and I shall also have the comfort of knowing that the house was constructed with high-quality materials and attention to detail. Hopefully, within the next six to twelve months, I shall have my own house, or, at the very least, be closer to having one.

What does everyone else here say about this? What are your opinions of 3D-printed houses, and do you think that this is a worthwhile pursuit for me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 18, 2021)

Interesting but even if the house tech is solid I'm not sure buying an empty lot and printing a house will be easy, regulation bullshit may get in the way


----------



## Gin (Feb 18, 2021)

3d print yourself a mayflower waifu

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 18, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Interesting but even if the house tech is solid I'm not sure buying an empty lot and printing a house will be easy, regulation bullshit may get in the way



Yes, the main problem is being able to afford the lot, since many people prefer to be paid in cash for empty lots. First, I am seeking approval for a mortgage, and I do not expect to encounter any problems with that; second, after I am approved for a mortgage (if I am approved) I shall contact the businesses the construct those houses and ask if they shall build on that particular lot; then, if they say that they can build on that lot, I shall find a way to purchase the lot.



Gin said:


> 3d print yourself a mayflower waifu



No technology can do that, so why are you suggesting that?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm not talking about money, more worried about some regulation boomer being scared of the future and vetoing 3-d printed houses because "that's not how we do things"


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 18, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> I'm not talking about money, more worried about some regulation boomer being scared of the future and vetoing 3-d printed houses because "that's not how we do things"



I have been researching this subject, and I am confident that this is the way of the future; this is definitely how houses shall be constructed from this point, forward, because it is more energy efficient, more environmentally friendly, and far more affordable.


----------



## Sloan (Feb 18, 2021)

leme see a video never seen or heard of this really


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2021)

Are you trolling with the comma placements? Read that shit out loud and pause at every comma. Wtf dude.

I got so triggered, I could not finish reading. Fucking hell man.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2021)

It looks no better than building log cabins

I'm not sure what you mean by having the house built to your specifications. Why is that different than any other constructed house?


----------



## Yamato (Feb 19, 2021)

I'd be iffy on the sturdiness of it.


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 19, 2021)

First check what houses you can afford and if you like those. Is that a mismatch? Then go into these kinda plans.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 19, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Are you trolling with the comma placements? Read that shit out loud and pause at every comma. Wtf dude.
> 
> I got so triggered, I could not finish reading. Fucking hell man.


hahaha I read it like homeboy is really out of breath  



> "First, and, most significantly"




Yeah I guess 3D printed houses could be cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 19, 2021)

I am sceptical of 3D houses. Not sure I'd want such an inorganic house anyway. No substitute for good old fashioned bricks and mortar.

From that first website, they are made from concrete? Concrete doesn't age well in terms of looking sparkly and nice.

I thought the lot of space you looked at was too small. How much are they asking for it?


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I am sceptical of 3D houses.


It seems to be legit. If you had similar cost machinery, you could build a log cabin for even cheaper and in the same time period, but usually people use the bare minimum when building those anyway. I think it's misleading to call it 3-D printing though.

If you mean that they're going to do the bare minimum in order to mask the price, that is possible too. For example, they can completely avoid all MEP. The concrete they use might emit unacceptable levels of radon. The companies might not care about HVAC, which would mean he'd have to use core drills to install ventilation instead of standard saws. The price of all non 3D printed structures might not be included such as the roof and windows. This is all speculation, they could easily be all in the up and up and he'll be fine and dandy.

He could probably avoid getting scammed by hiring an architect himself and have them deal with the 3D printing company. It does seem like it'd be cheaper even if you account for all of the scheming that might be going on. 3-D printing companies might not operate in his area anyway.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 19, 2021)

Jim said:


> It seems to be legit. If you had similar cost machinery, you could build a log cabin for even cheaper and in the same time period, but usually people use the bare minimum when building those anyway. I think it's misleading to call it 3-D printing though.
> 
> If you mean that they're going to do the bare minimum in order to mask the price, that is possible too. For example, they can completely avoid all MEP. The concrete they use might emit unacceptable levels of radon. The companies might not care about HVAC, which would mean he'd have to use core drills to install ventilation instead of standard saws. The price of all non 3D printed structures might not be included such as the roof and windows. This is all speculation, they could easily be all in the up and up and he'll be fine and dandy.
> 
> He could probably avoid getting scammed by hiring an architect himself and have them deal with the 3D printing company. It does seem like it'd be cheaper even if you account for all of the scheming that might be going on. 3-D printing companies might not operate in his area anyway.



Ah yes, I'd forgotten about MEP and HVAC...
What do those mean?

And yeah, good points on things like windows. I wonder if you get a new bathroom and kitchen fitted or whether you have to buy them yourself. That shit adds up.


----------



## Gin (Feb 19, 2021)

ddj should employ jim to build his house

and then be his wingman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Ah yes, I'd forgotten about MEP and HVAC...
> What do those mean?


mechanical electrical and plumbing. HVAC is heating, ventalation and cooling. There is no sheetrock on the walls in their 3d-printed houses. Any time you'd need to hang something on a wall you'd have to use a masonry drill because a hammer and nail won't cut it, unless you get a really good nail. It's not that a person isn't physically strong enough to hammer a nail through it, it's just that nails tend to break so you need to drill it. Any hole you make can't be done with the standard saws and stud finders people use for homes either.

They mention it's reinforced concrete, though i didn't see reinforcement in their videos. If it is reinforced (or even if they claim it's reinforced) any time you need to make a hole for a duct, pipe or wire, you'd need to consult an engineer (most likely the 3-d print company that put them there) to make sure you don't compromise the stability due to potentially cutting a steel rebar.

Also, i wouldn't call this "3D printing" 
you see they're doing this smoothing on the wall, they're not doing that on the 3D printing.  Also, concrete tends to give off radioactive radon gas.

But like i mentioned before, i don't know how these guys operate. They could be on the up and up.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 19, 2021)

Very interesting. DDJ would do well to listen and learn from you.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2021)

I'd say he'd be safe if he just consults an architect (rather than an engineer) for all his needs. The architect would work with DDJ to build an even better house than he imagined. For example, the architect might take data from the solar panel company and say it'd be nice to change the angle of the house by 20° instead of parallel to the road to maximize the benefits. In addition, it will give a nice view of the sunset and arrange the rooms to accommodate that. The architect will be the one to handle all of the hassle that comes with trying to make the house angled that way. You also might run into an issue where one district strictly forbids 3d printed houses, but the architect sees that he can apply to redraw the district lines so that his land is in a new district that will allow it.

it's considered overkill to hire an architect for a house this small, but he's saving money anyway, so why not? An engineer would probably be like, ok, this window is facing toward a bush so what? (they probably wouldn't i'm exaggerating)


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2021)

Your best bet is to find properties with home values that suit your finances. I don’t think it makes much wait on printing a house.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 20, 2021)

3d ptrinting house will be Nasa tech to build house in mars,
but in earth conventional house would be cheaper at least for now


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2021)

I contacted one of the companies that constructs houses from 3D-pritned materials, so I shall be expecting them to return my message, soon.



Yamato said:


> I'd be iffy on the sturdiness of it.



Being made from a synthetic material means that they can be as sturdy as the architect desires for them to be.



Worm Juice said:


> First check what houses you can afford and if you like those. Is that a mismatch? Then go into these kinda plans.



When I speak with the people who construct these houses, I shall inform them of the budget within which I wish to work.



Vagrant Tom said:


> I am sceptical of 3D houses. Not sure I'd want such an inorganic house anyway. No substitute for good old fashioned bricks and mortar.
> 
> From that first website, they are made from concrete? Concrete doesn't age well in terms of looking sparkly and nice.
> 
> I thought the lot of space you looked at was too small. How much are they asking for it?



New technologies are always met with skepticism, but they need people to support them, so that they can become mainstream, and I intend to support this new technology.

The lot currently has a price of $189,000, which is still a high price for an empty lot, in my mind.

@Jim, I shall certainly ask the company about the plumbing, wiring, and heating systems of the houses that they build.



Raiden said:


> Your best bet is to find properties with home values that suit your finances. I don’t think it makes much wait on printing a house.



No, it makes perfect sense, because I shall have a house constructed specifically to match my budget and design.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I contacted one of the companies that constructs houses from 3D-pritned materials, so I shall be expecting them to return my message, soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can literally do a Google search right now to find good prices and designs.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Raiden said:


> you can literally do a Google search right now to find good prices and designs.



I am continually checking  for houses for sale near where I live, so that I have an idea of current market prices.


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am continually checking  for houses for sale near where I live, so that I have an idea of current market prices.


Lol I'm looking at house stuff right now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Lol I'm looking at house stuff right now.



That is very nice, so we are in the same situation, and can understand each other.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Have you considered how you would finance this? You'd need a mortgage to buy the land and the house but with a mere 10k that's gonna be tough. Furthermore, the bank will want to secure the loan against the house. Only the house doesn't yet exist! So the bank will have to lend you money for land and a 3D house that doesn't exist yet with only the land itself and 10k as security? I wonder what the bank thinks about 3D houses as well. I suspect it's unlikely you'll be able to borrow that money.

Let's not forget the legal cost and taxes involved in a purchasing a property, 10k might just about cover that but then you have no money for the deposit. And then you have to furnish and decorate the place which will be at least 10k as well.

Unrealistic imo, start saving money instead.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 23, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Have you considered how you would finance this? You'd need a mortgage to buy the land and the house but with a mere 10k that's gonna be tough. Furthermore, the bank will want to secure the loan against the house. Only the house doesn't yet exist! So the bank will have to lend you money for land and a 3D house that doesn't exist yet with only the land itself and 10k as security? I wonder what the bank thinks about 3D houses as well. I suspect it's unlikely you'll be able to borrow that money.
> 
> Let's not forget the legal cost and taxes involved in a purchasing a property, 10k might just about cover that but then you have no money for the deposit. And then you have to furnish and decorate the place which will be at least 10k as well.
> 
> Unrealistic imo, start saving money instead.



I have been saving money, but I did not have a reliable source of income for the first approximately twenty years of my life, because Iw as in school, full time, which is why I have not saved as much as I wish that I could have, but, now that I have a great job with benefits, I have been saving a much greater amount of money.

Again, my brother and most of my cousins are living on their own (my two youngest cousins are still living with their parents, as well, from what I know), so there is no reason that I cannot, as well.

And this is still my best option, because such a house shall be far less expensive than would be a normal house; when my grandmother eventually dies, I shall receive the greatest share of money from selling her house, will shall make an excellent down payment for my own house, so I need to be patient, until then, and hope that my parents do not force me out of their house before that happens.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 24, 2021)

The company that I contacted still has not responded to my message, so I hope that they do so, soon, since it has been nearly an entire week since I contacted them.


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2021)

These two companies operate in completely different areas, which one are you trying to get in contact with? They're not going to move their equipment across the country for one client, nor are they big enough to have this expensive machinery in each state. The sq4d company seems to operate in the northeast. The ICON company seems to operate in the southwest. I can't find any information on the sq4d staff (they might not have any architects). ICON staff seems to include engineers and a few architects. You should try asking if you can work with an architect not affiliated with the 3d print company. You don't _have _to work with an outsider, but it would help to hear their reasoning as to why or why not.

I checked the information on this website regarding contacting an architect 

Alternatively, if you know someone in your family that built something, they might know an architect you can talk to. You really should talk to one, they know FAR more than what has been explained in this thread. This would be especially true for one that lives in your state.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 25, 2021)

is another article about 3D-printed houses, and it states that the material used in the construction is a type of concrete that is very sturdy and resilient, so durability will not be an issue with such houses.



Jim said:


> These two companies operate in completely different areas, which one are you trying to get in contact with? They're not going to move their equipment across the country for one client, nor are they big enough to have this expensive machinery in each state. The sq4d company seems to operate in the northeast. The ICON company seems to operate in the southwest. I can't find any information on the sq4d staff (they might not have any architects). ICON staff seems to include engineers and a few architects. You should try asking if you can work with an architect not affiliated with the 3d print company. You don't _have _to work with an outsider, but it would help to hear their reasoning as to why or why not.



I contacted SQ4D, becuase they had contact information on their webpage, whereas Icon did not.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 28, 2021)

It has now been over a week since I contacted the company, and they have not yet responded, but their website has the information of a realtor with whom they work, and while that realtor is active in New York, I shall contact them as ask if they can build houses in Massachusetts.


----------



## dergeist (Mar 6, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It has now been over a week since I contacted the company, and they have not yet responded, but their website has the information of a realtor with whom they work, and while that realtor is active in New York, I shall contact them as ask if they can build houses in Massachusetts.



You could by one that is already printed and get some assembly men in + an electrician, plumber etc to certify wiring and gas etc.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2021)

dergeist said:


> You could by one that is already printed and get some assembly men in + an electrician, plumber etc to certify wiring and gas etc.



Thus far, the few houses that they have construed are in New York, but that otherwise would be a good idea.

I sent another message to them, asking if they shall build in Massachusetts, and I even am following them on LinkedIn, so I hope to have further information, soon.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 13, 2021)

There is another company that construct 3D-printed houses, but it operates in Texas, so I hope that there shall eventually be a company that builds such houses in Massachusetts, and, given that the technology is still in its early stages, I am confident that it will eventually become widespread and even more affordable, so I simply need to be patient.


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> given that the technology is still in its early stages


well, the "technology" is basically shotcrete and has been around for ages. People just haven't used it in building homes.


----------



## Sequester (Mar 14, 2021)

looking at the title i thought _"inconceivable! preposterous!!"_

but after glancing at these walls of text i am now reassured that this is a well thought out premise

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2021)

Sequester said:


> looking at the title i thought _"inconceivable! preposterous!!"_
> 
> but after glancing at these walls of text i am now reassured that this is a well thought out premise



Yes, that is what I thought when I first heard about 3D-printed houses, as well, but, the more that I read about them, the more excited I became about this new method of construction, so I am keeping myself informed about it, and will be very glad when such houses are available in the area in which I live.


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2021)

even if it's not the same machinery, you could probably ask someone to construct a house for you using shotcrete.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2021)

By the way, if anyone here has any information about this subject that they feel may be useful, please feel free to share it, here, as I would greatly appreciate that.



Jim said:


> even if it's not the same machinery, you could probably ask someone to construct a house for you using shotcrete.



What is shotcrete?


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is shotcrete?


i posted a video on the other page

It's basically the same thing they're doing for "3D printed" houses.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2021)

SQ4D finally responded to my inquiry with an e-mail message that contained a linked to another online form, which I filled out. In that form, I indicated that I wished for a house with three bedrooms, two bathrooms, an attached garage, hardwood floors, solar panels, electric heating, and from 1500 to 2000 square feet of space (my current house is approximately 3000 square feet in size), and I said that I was seeking to move into my own house within the next 14 to 18 months, so I am now awaiting further contact from them.

Also, when I do eventually have my own house, I shall fill it with modular furniture from , since I think that modular furniture is a brilliant idea, and I wish to support it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2021)

Seems legit.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Seems legit.



Yes, and this is a situation in which that phrase is actually accurate.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2021)

btw, here's a guy explaining what an architect is

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2021)

My last communication from the company in New York was on March 18, so I shall wait until halfway through April to receive further word from them, and, if they do not contact me, again, in that time, I shall send another message to them.

I also contacted a company in Texas that constructs 3D-printed houses, and they sent me a response two days ago (April 2), so I then sent another message, and I am awaiting further word from them.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 16, 2021)

Any news yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 21, 2021)

Big Bob said:


> Any news yet?



Unfortunately, there has been none, so I again filled out the form on the company's website and sent an e-mail message to the address that they have, so I hope to hear from them, soon.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 22, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Unfortunately, there has been none, so I again filled out the form on the company's website and sent an e-mail message to the address that they have, so I hope to hear from them, soon.


That sucks. Hopefully you hear back soon since this is an interesting idea.

Keep us posted if there is any news.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 22, 2021)

I suspect they won't get back to you. I don't think you are the kind of customer they are looking for.

Also, I think you're wasting their time. Deep down, you know you won't go through with it. You can't afford to buy any land with your limited saving, much less the cost of the 3D house and all the work needed to connect it up. Would you be able to get a mortgage without an existing property to act as collateral? You don't have a big enough deposit and you don't have a long work history so I really doubt anyone will lend you money for a 3D house.

And even if you could get the land and could somehow afford it, you would still not go ahead with it as you don't like change.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I suspect they won't get back to you. I don't think you are the kind of customer they are looking for.
> 
> Also, I think you're wasting their time. Deep down, you know you won't go through with it. You can't afford to buy any land with your limited saving, much less the cost of the 3D house and all the work needed to connect it up. Would you be able to get a mortgage without an existing property to act as collateral? You don't have a big enough deposit and you don't have a long work history so I really doubt anyone will lend you money for a 3D house.
> 
> And even if you could get the land and could somehow afford it, you would still not go ahead with it as you don't like change.



My brother said something similar to that, but I certainly will not be able to afford a traditional house, since those are much more expensive than are 3D-printed houses.

Also, if my brother could afford a traditional house, there is no way that I cannot afford a 3D-printed house.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 22, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My brother said something similar to that, but I certainly will not be able to afford a traditional house, since those are much more expensive than are 3D-printed houses.
> 
> Also, if my brother could afford a traditional house, there is no way that I cannot afford a 3D-printed house.


I'm surprised they're significantly cheaper including land.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I'm surprised they're significantly cheaper including land.



3D-printed houses are less expensive than are traditional houses due to the method of their construction; they take far less time and can reduce costs by as much as 50%, which is why I am interested in them.

If I have not already mentioned this, I have scheduled an appointment at my bank to discuss whether or not I am qualified for a mortgage, and, if I am, how much money I can borrow, because I need to know that information before I can make an offer on a house.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> 3D-printed houses are less expensive than are traditional houses due to the method of their construction; they take far less time and can reduce costs by as much as 50%, which is why I am interested in them.


I'm pretty sure that's not the reason. They're 1 story single family homes with no basement. You can get a log cabin built for cheaper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 23, 2021)

You gotta call. That’s the fastest way to get shit done. Call call call. Pick up that phone and call. Doesn’t matter if you waste their time or not. If they pick up that phone and give you time that’s on them.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 23, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ it's like you ignored everything I said. Doesn't matter if they are cheaper if you can't borrow the money.


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2021)

You can still get an architect to contact them for you

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> You gotta call. That’s the fastest way to get shit done. Call call call. Pick up that phone and call. Doesn’t matter if you waste their time or not. If they pick up that phone and give you time that’s on them.



There is no telephone number listed on their website, which is why I am contacting them via e-mail or a contact form on their website.



Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ it's like you ignored everything I said. Doesn't matter if they are cheaper if you can't borrow the money.



That is why I have arranged an appointment at my bank to discuss if I am approved for a mortgage, and, if I am, I sincerely hope that that approval shall last indefinitely, or else  shall be trapped in a situation in which I shall not seek approval for a mortgage until I know that the company will construct a house for me, and the company will not build a house for me until I am approved for a mortgage, which is obviosuly not a desirable situation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2021)

Perfect home for you.


----------



## Natty (May 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> SQ4D finally responded to my inquiry with an e-mail message that contained a linked to another online form, which I filled out. In that form, I indicated that I wished for a house with three bedrooms, two bathrooms, an attached garage, hardwood floors, solar panels, electric heating, and from 1500 to 2000 square feet of space (my current house is approximately 3000 square feet in size), and I said that I was seeking to move into my own house within the next 14 to 18 months, so I am now awaiting further contact from them.



Holy shit that's a large house. That can't be at all cheap if you're buying land on top of that. 

Not sure why you need all that space, and typically dream homes aren't your first unless you're ludicrously wealthy in this day and age.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Harmonie (May 5, 2021)

Let me know when they can 3D print the Palace of Versailles so I can live like the queen I was always meant to be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 9, 2021)

I finally was able to speak directly with an employee of SQ4D, and they said that they currently work only with builders, not with individual buyers, and that it may be several more years before their 3D-printed houses become commonplace and widely available, so I suppose that I can wait for several more years.

Also, I have spoken with a loan agent from my bank, and I am pre-approved (or pre-qualified, whichever term is more appropriate for this situation) for a mortgage, which is very nice; I am not yet ready to purchase a house, but I prefer to be ready to take out a mortgage for when I do find a house that I like, rather than hoping that I can be approved before someone else makes an offer on a house that interests me.



RemChu said:


> Perfect home for you.



That house is nice, but it is too small, for me.



Natty said:


> Holy shit that's a large house. That can't be at all cheap if you're buying land on top of that.
> 
> Not sure why you need all that space, and typically dream homes aren't your first unless you're ludicrously wealthy in this day and age.



Wherever I live, next, I intend to spend the rest of my life, so I need to ensure that


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2021)

probably could try having an architect talk to you for them in that case. That's how it usually goes anyway.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 10, 2021)

Imma print me one helluva sweet anthill someday

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2021)

is another article about 3D-printed houses and how may be able to solve, or at least lessen, housing dilemmas, but there is still is no indication of when they shall be readily available; why must this situation torment me, as it does?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2021)

Just so you know, the dust from concrete is as bad as asbestos. Once it enters your lungs, it's there forever. No exaggeration. Your body will, for the rest of your life, try to break it down in a futile effort to clean it. You see all those ridges on the sides there (that is, the walls aren't smooth)? That's on the inside of the house too and will break down into dust.

Perhaps your inability to get a 3D printed house is a sign that maybe you shouldn't.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2021)

Jim said:


> Just so you know, the dust from concrete is as bad as asbestos. Once it enters your lungs, it's there forever. No exaggeration. Your body will, for the rest of your life, try to break it down in a futile effort to clean it. You see all those ridges on the sides there (that is, the walls aren't smooth)? That's on the inside of the house too and will break down into dust.



I would prefer to presume that the people who construct these houses are aware of that issue, and clean away any concrete dust before the inhabitants move into it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would prefer to presume that the people who construct these houses are aware of that issue, and clean away any concrete dust before the inhabitants move into it.


for that cheap a price and that little manpower you're assuming they're going to keep a lifetime guarantee that there'll be no concrete dust formed from the walls? You could probably punch the wall and make a bit of new dust. It's not a flat wall. Are you going to hang anything like a clock or a TV? Good luck hammering a nail into the concrete without generating dust.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 12, 2021)

Jim said:


> for that cheap a price and that little manpower you're assuming they're going to keep a lifetime guarantee that there'll be no concrete dust formed from the walls? You could probably punch the wall and make a bit of new dust. It's not a flat wall. Are you going to hang anything like a clock or a TV? Good luck hammering a nail into the concrete without generating dust.



I believe that it is safe to presume that the inside walls will be finished with sheet rock, as are the walls in a traditional house.


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that it is safe to presume that the inside walls will be finished with sheet rock, as are the walls in a traditional house.


they are not. In all of the previews and whatnot of finished houses, the walls were bare concrete that wasn't even smoothened out (even though it'd only need like one guy to do it). You could potentially ask for sheetrock and whatnot, but you'd need another contractor for that, and he'd charge more than normal because drilling into reinforced concrete for sheetrock is a huge ordeal.

You mentioned that these houses are advertised to solve the homeless problem. At that price, do you really think they'd care a lot about people's whose health are probably already bad?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 12, 2021)

Jim said:


> they are not. In all of the previews and whatnot of finished houses, the walls were bare concrete that wasn't even smoothened out (even though it'd only need like one guy to do it). You could potentially ask for sheetrock and whatnot, but you'd need another contractor for that, and he'd charge more than normal because drilling into reinforced concrete for sheetrock is a huge ordeal.
> 
> You mentioned that these houses are advertised to solve the homeless problem. At that price, do you really think they'd care a lot about people's whose health are probably already bad?



This is still a new technology, akin to electric vehicles, which means that it shall need time to become widespread and even less expensive that it currently is; just as electric vehicles are gradually improving, I imagine that, in several more years, 3D-printed houses will be widespread and any problems with their construction will be worked out.


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This is still a new technology, akin to electric vehicles, which means that it shall need time to become widespread and even less expensive that it currently is; just as electric vehicles are gradually improving, I imagine that, in several more years, 3D-printed houses will be widespread and any problems with their construction will be worked out.


Had i not mentioned it to you, you would never have known about it, correct? Then it's not a problem in most cases. Construction is full of corner cutting at the expense of the client that will never find out until long after the contractors are impossible to get ahold of a gain.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 12, 2021)

Jim said:


> Had i not mentioned it to you, you would never have known about it, correct? Then it's not a problem in most cases. Construction is full of corner cutting at the expense of the client that will never find out until long after the contractors are impossible to get ahold of a gain.



Actually, I did know about concrete dust, because some of the articles that I have read have mentioned it, so that is why I am choosing to give the home builders the benefit of the doubt and trust that they are aware of it and are dealing with it.


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2021)

well, here's something you might see happen with 3D printed houses.

A guy buys a trailer park and decides to 3D print houses and label them as "mobile homes", even though they have very little mobility, you can still do so. He then rents out some of these houses to sex offenders in order to keep drug dealers out. Knowing that there are police present, there's very few people who aren't desperate that would reside in the other houses (assuming they know why the police frequently visit).

Now then, 30 years down the line lets say a few residents develop lung problems. Are they going to know why? Probably not, but if they do, are they going to contact the builders of the houses? Most likely not, they'll contact the owner of the trailer park, but can these people afford lawyers while paying increased health fees? Lets say this landlord goes in and tries to investigate the houses. He can easily just point to the resident and say it was their fault for scraping or drilling the walls incorrectly, or, after 30 years, he can find no issue with the home as the dust will most likely be gone by then or could have come form somewhere else (might be minimum wage construction workers living here). He could come up with any number of excuses to divert blame.

You're not any of these people though. That could be a reason they didn't want to build a house for you. You're not just a schmuck out of luck who can't fight back. They also know there's not going to be a middle man owner to settle all the issues between the resident and the owner, because you would be the owner.

Perhaps you could instead do what i said and get your own trailer park and get these 3D houses built as "mobile homes" and make a ton of cash

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2021)

by the way, bomb shelters are of a similar price, if not cheaper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 3, 2021)

At this point, I shall need to accept that I am not likely to be able to purchase a 3D-printed house in the near future, so I may need to find a traditional house and live there for two or three years, before finding my dream house.



Jim said:


> by the way, bomb shelters are of a similar price, if not cheaper.



Are they luxurious?


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are they luxurious?


if you want them to be

Reactions: Like 1


----------

